# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Re opening old / used paint cans

## rod1949

How do you open/remove lids from used paint cans when paint has dried around the lid rim.  I use screwdriver blade and find that I have to go nearly all the way around before the old dried paint seal is broken along with deforming the rolled edge of the lid rim.  So what do you do? Is there any little tricks?

----------


## Christopher_940

use a paint tin opener so u dont reck the lid there abou 3 bucks from a paint shop

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Another trick is to run your paint brush around the rim before you put the lid back on so it does stick.

----------


## Chumley

Even with a proper paint tin opener and giving the rim a clean before putting the lid on it still gets stuck sometimes - especially if you have a large tin and only use a small amount each time. My final resort is a pair of adjustable pliers (can't think of the right name at the moment, but one of those ones where you can adjust the opening size of the jaws) - use it as both a grip and a lever. It does a bit of damage to the lid but its usually the last few times the tin gets opened so fair compromise. 
Cheers,
Adam

----------


## piscean

yep the paint tin openers are a great little tool, they work so much better than a screwdriver and dont muck up the lid. I also make sure the rim is nice and clean each time before I close a tin, I use the brush to get any bulk paint out and then get a rag on the end of a screwdriver and rub the rim clean, works a treat and really only takes an extra minute to do.

----------


## Ashore

:What he said:  What piscean said , It takes an extra 2 minutes max when you finish painting and saves you 10 minutes at least when you start painting  again  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Compleat Amateu

Now this is gonna get interesting ... 
I was told in times past that to store paint for any length of time, turn the can upside down (i.e. lid downwards).  When you want to re-use it, turn it up the right way for a couple of days prior.  That way the paint solids will start to mix, and any paint skin will be on the bottom of the tin. 
Now, wouldn't that lead to the problem that started the thread?  What do others do to store paint?

----------


## Ashore

If I know the paint will be stored for a long time 
Acrilic  pour about 1 cup of water gently on the surface of the paint before sealing the lid 
Oil based same but use turps 
Both will mix in with the paint when you re open and mix
Or cut a piece of glad go-between a little bigger than the lid, (gladwrap is too thin) and lay that on the top of the paint 
Turning the can upside down is fine as long as the lid doesn't leak but still allows a skin to form  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Honorary Bloke

If I know I will be opening and shutting a large tin of paint many times, I will drill 3 or 4 small holes in the base of the rim, so the paint that gets in the rim will drain back into the can. The lip of the lid still seals it airtight. 
Cleaning the rim, as has been said, is a good plan, but I cannot always be relied upon to do it as well as I should.  :Redface:

----------


## rod1949

> If I know I will be opening and shutting a large tin of paint many times, I will drill 3 or 4 small holes in the base of the rim, so the paint that gets in the rim will drain back into the can. The lip of the lid still seals it airtight.

  I actually do this but I use a nail (3") with three holes (grouped) punched through in three near enough equal locations. 
All good tips - thanks fellas. 
Another lid is the ones with the ring clips on the 10lt cans... absolutly bloody murder to re open when the paint has dried.

----------

